# Bell Tree Direct - 8.14.20 - Shop Updates and More



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2020)

Good very late evening and welcome to another edition of Bell Tree Direct! In tonight's Direct we have several announcements about our forum shop system including new features to spend your bells on. We'll also talk about a few other things such as our final staff favorite winners from our TBT Summer Build Event. Speaking of events, there's something big coming this Sunday isn't there?


*Introducing Backdrops*​


Let's start our shop announcements with the most exciting one: Backdrops. This is a brand new feature that allows you to decorate the user info panel that shows with all of your posts. These items are sold as predefined designs and expire after a certain amount of time. Each backdrop includes variants for both mobile and desktop so your posts will look super snazzy no matter what device is being used to read them.

To introduce this new feature and help get us ready for The Bell Tree Fair at the same time, we're selling three Fair-themed backdrops that will last for *one month* after purchase. They will be sold for the low Fair-discounted price of *149 Bells* each for the rest of the month. Our Fair theme may not be officially announced yet, but you'll find out soon enough if you haven't figured it out yet!

Here are our three starter backdrops, designed by @dizzy bone and @Laudine:

*Starry Sky, City of Dreams, Lunar Haze*










You can find these awesome looking backdrops in the shop now! Check the new Backdrops category.



*Introducing Thread Title Styles*​


In addition to backdrops, we have another series of items that will now be sold in the shop. Thread title styles are items that you can use in certain boards to change the way your thread looks. You might find these types of items useful in promoting your shop or decorating your Island Journal. Like backdrops, these items will expire after a specified amount of time. For now, they will only be available in trading boards and the Island Journal board, but special versions may be released in the future.

We're referring to our first thread title style items as "beta" because we want to test this feature before deciding exactly how it will work going forward. You can buy them for *30 bells* each and they'll expire *one week* after purchase, but you can change the thread it affects any time during that week. Check out the Addons category in the shop to see the three colors we're currently selling.





*Seashells Are Back*​
The seashell system is finally back after being down for the last four months! The seashell currency is distributed to new members and to members who have been registered for at least two years. You'll receive *10 seashells* for each of these milestones. Their purpose is to give members a way to change their name for free without spending bells.

Name changes cost exactly 10 seashells, but you can also spend them on other forum add-ons if you don't think you'll ever change your username. For now, only the the animated avatar and user title color change items are available, but there will be more in the future. You may also want to consider saving them in case you decide to change your name in the future! Visit the Seashells category of the shop to see the available items.



*Inventory Filtering and Mass Editing*



​

Your inventory just got a lot easier to manage! You can now filter your purchases by item, item type, and category. Display only purchases of a specific item type to help find the one you're looking for. Then apply the changes you want such as hiding or activating.

Making these changes one at a time can still take a while if you have a lot of items though. That's where the second part of this update comes in: mass editing. Simply check the checkbox near each purchase you want to alter and you'll see the edit bar show up at the bottom.






*Log Updates*​
The shop's logging system has also been upgraded. First, we have a dedicated Item Log. This displays your purchases, discards, gifts (collectibles sent), and other things that affect your collectibles and other items.




The standard transactions log has also been updated to include direct links to the posts, items, or other events that triggered the logged action.



*Shop Fixes and Other Changes*​
Finally, we have a few miscellaneous changes to announce in addition to all of these shop updates:

The User Title Color Change item now works properly. Feel free to hide it in your inventory because it simply needs to be active to affect your user title.
Loading issues on the inventory page have been reported by users with an extremely large amount of items. This has been addressed by breaking the inventory into multiple pages when necessary.
Hovering over collectibles has been updated. The look is slightly different, but it also displays what the name of the item is again. This is something that was missing after we moved to XenForo.
Since moving to XenForo, all items have a designated owner. They have all been set to me, but we have not actually used this feature. We will start moving these to our NPCs accounts. For example, the new Summer Shell collectibles will be listed under Pascal.


*TBT Summer Build Event Results*​
Our Summer Build Event is now officially over. Both waves of the event had almost 300 entries each! Thanks to everyone who participated and special thanks to the staff who ran two big events right before The Bell Tree Fair! Staff favorites were picked from the entries and the winners were awarded the rare Pink Summer Shell collectibles. Let's take a look at the staff favorites from both waves.









Click here to see the winners of wave 1: build a campsite





Click here to see the winners of wave 2: build a café​
All prizes will be completely distributed on Saturday and an update will be posted in this thread.



*Updated FAQ Thread*​
Pinned at the top of the Bulletin Board for more than half a decade, gathering dust and out of date, was our old FAQ thread. We have now created a new version of it based on the old one, which you can find here: Frequently Asked Questions About The Bell Tree. Thanks to @Mairmalade for compiling it together and to the new and original writers. We hope it helps!



*Additional Turnip Board Changes*​
In our last Direct we focused on several updates related to trading including the introduction of our new Turnip Stalk Exchange Board. After seeing the new board in action, we decided to make a few modifications. First, we're getting rid of the Buy and Sell prefixes because their meanings aren't always clear to users. Buying from Daisy Mae is also rarely posted, so threads will now be for selling turnips to the Nooklings only.

Daisy Mae's prices can be posted in our new thread instead: General Turnip Discussion & Buying Thread. This thread is for general discussion about turnips, Daisy Mae's Sunday prices, and "looking for" posts. If you're looking for a place to sell your turnips, please use this thread instead of making a new one in the board. New threads should only be made for listing prices on your own island.



*Free Bells!*​




We couldn't have a shop focused Direct without a bell giveaway! That's right, our famous TBT Direct bell giveaway is back, so click the link below for a free *75 bells*. Feel free to use them towards one of our new items or perhaps you'd rather save for the upcoming collectible market spike. It's up to you, they're your bells now!

Click here to receive your 75 Bells!




*The Bell Tree Fair is Starting Soon!*​
Tonight's announcements may now be over, but the excitement is only beginning. Our biggest event, The Bell Tree Fair, is starting this Sunday! This is our first TBT Fair since 2017 and it's looking like this could be *our biggest event of all time*. It will be running for four full weeks, so get ready for it!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2020)

IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 15, 2020)

YESSSS LETS GOOOOO


----------



## Blink. (Aug 15, 2020)

FAIR HYPEEEEE CANT WAIT


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2020)

BELLS

yes, thanks

now h/o while I read it all


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2020)

That's why they call me Backdropstin


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2020)

This was worth staying up for, these are some cool changes!


----------



## BalloonFight (Aug 15, 2020)

Danggg the back drops are awesome. SOOOO hyped for the fair!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 15, 2020)

why is the bell tree direct dated 8.14 if was released on 8.15


----------



## digimon (Aug 15, 2020)

FAIR HYPE POGGERS THANKS STAFF!!!! the backdrops look amazing


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

i may or may not have stayed up just for this direct but if i did,,,, no judging because i know i’m not the only one

but these are some great changes! that lunar haze backdrop is sexy af and i need it immediately,, also i may or may not have gone “👁👁” as soon as i saw free tbt LMAO


----------



## jo_electric (Aug 15, 2020)

Woo!


----------



## Kattea (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrops are beautiful! Thank you for the bells!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrops are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Crash (Aug 15, 2020)

backdrops are so pretty! i need a dark/nightmare themed one asap


----------



## lana. (Aug 15, 2020)

not sleeping was worth it ngl, thank you for more great changes! backdrops are gorgeous too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2020)

*MILKY STAR HAS TRANSCENDED BEYOND REACH GIB ME STAR BACKGROUND*


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2020)

We noticed the new inventory pagination breaks the inventory down a bit more than we'd like, but we'll look into this later to see if we can reduce the amount of pages.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

NGL THE BACKDROPS DO LOOK SUPER COOL


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> why is the bell tree direct dated 8.14 if was released on 8.15


It's not tomorrow till they wake from sleeping


----------



## milktae (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrops are so pretty!  ty for this <3
I bought this knowing I’m poor now :’)


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 15, 2020)

Really cool updates so far, excited for the fair coming up soon. Bought a backdrop as well lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2020)

I find this very cool. Still can’t wait until we can have more site themes like I suggested for years.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> why is the bell tree direct dated 8.14 if was released on 8.15


Because like many things we do, it took longer than expected. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops look cool, thanks for the updates : )


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2020)

Its still the 14th for me so you are on time!


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 15, 2020)

yayyy, I love the backdrops!!


----------



## Nougat (Aug 15, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Because like many things we do, it took longer than expected. Or maybe that's just me.


Basically daily life for me, so it's not just you


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrops look amazing! It was hard to choose one.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops are a great idea, though a bit strange they expire. What exactly was the reasoning there if I might ask? Oh well, I'll still enjoy mine while it lasts.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2020)

those backdrops loook niice, but I want too many expensive collectibles, sadly

more importantly though





please let me have these back, thanks


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome updates!

edit- I'm seriously in LOVE with this backdrop omg!!!


----------



## Laudine (Aug 15, 2020)

I can't get over how amazing the Lunar Haze backdrop looks against my avatar. Bless you dizzy senpai


----------



## Nougat (Aug 15, 2020)

Love the backdrops! It was hard deciding which one to get, I hope there will be permanent ones in the future! 
Looking forward to the Fair tomorrow. 

And thank you for the bells!


----------



## lieryl (Aug 15, 2020)

who needs sleep when there are pretty backgrounds


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for the updates! Much appreciated by not just me but EVERYONE on TBT~ Nice backdrops! I might purchase one as well :3​


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't mind me I want to see what this backdrop looks like~

I really love the idea of backdrops as a feature. Perhaps they would return for different seasons/events in the future?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm hoping permanent backdrops are being considered/reconsidered!

Having a collection of event or limited time sold backdrops could be such a cute way to show when we were active on TBT in the past/present/future!!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 15, 2020)

Oooh love the backdrops! Might have to switch up my aesthetic just to match


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 15, 2020)

The back drops are pretty cool, but waaaaay expensive considering they expire.

Looking forward to the fair!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 15, 2020)

I AM READY FOR THE HOUSE OF MIRRORS


----------



## morthael (Aug 15, 2020)

the backdrops are so cute, thank you for appeasing my love of customization lmaoo

also echoing some sentiments: i wonder what was the reasoning for setting expiration dates for the backdrops


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 15, 2020)

I am so excited


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm STOKED with seashells coming back 'cause I completed my theme of neon/Nanbaka. I'm also excited for the fair! But, boy do I love that I got an animated avi.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Yayyyy direct! Totally not ready for fair but LOVE the new backdrop stuff. Also tyvm for bells, well needed 

Also just saying some images are broke in your OP


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 15, 2020)

Yay for the direct, thank you very much for the back grounds and the bells! I don't know how I am going to choose one!!


----------



## Luxen (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for the new updates! I wasn't expecting to see backdrops being added, though it's a bit of a shame that they expire. I have no idea whether you're planning to make them permanent purchases in the future, but it would be really nice to see some seasonal or anniversary sets in the future. (ie. To celebrate ACNH's 1-year anniversary next year, the entire AC series' anniversary, TBT anniversary, contest participation reward, etc.)


----------



## satine (Aug 15, 2020)

hi! have the seashells already been distributed? I've been a member for 4 years but I never received them! but I might've mis-understood regarding the timing of their dispersal.


----------



## rawstberry (Aug 15, 2020)

i love the new updates! these backdrops are so pretty! 

and thank you for the free bells!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

satine said:


> hi! have the seashells already been distributed? I've been a member for 4 years but I never received them! but I might've mis-understood regarding the timing of their dispersal.


Only users who were owed seashells are receiving them now. It looks like you have previously received your twenty seashells in two instalments of ten in June 2016 and June 2018 respectively.


----------



## Horus (Aug 15, 2020)

One step closer to a night theme.


----------



## dino (Aug 15, 2020)

so many exciting things a-brew ! thanks so much btf staff ! looking forward to the fair and all the site growth 
also, is 20 seashells the expected amount each user should see - not having used any?


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 15, 2020)

aah i'm so excited for the fair!! and might just have to have a little splurge on a background because


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 15, 2020)

WOOOOO FAIR!!! awesome backdrops!!!!!!!!!! 
And congrats to the winners of phase 1 and 2!!!! awesome entries everyone!!

IM SO EXCITED


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops look awesome! I wish they were permanent though :<

When will the next art contest be hold?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Aug 15, 2020)

Love the backdrops especially the Lunar Haze  and i enjoy seeing them on user's posts  but considering there is a fair coming up and they are not permanent, plus i don't have tons of bells, it would be too much for me to get one right now (but I would if they were permanent!) 

Thank you for the free bells, and this was a great update


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Love the backdrops especially the Lunar Haze  and i enjoy seeing them on user's posts  but considering there is a fair coming up and they are not permanent, plus i don't have tons of bells, it would be too much for me to get one right now (but I would if they were permanent!)
> 
> Thank you for the free bells, and this was a great update


If it helps, the TBT Fair does not use bells as a currency. So no need to save them for that.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it helps, the TBT Fair does not use bells as a currency. So no need to save them for that.


Oh  this changes everything 
Thanks Vrisnem


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it helps, the TBT Fair does not use bells as a currency. So no need to save them for that.



So any new collectables that come for the fair in the shop wont use bells to purchase?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> So any new collectables that come for the fair in the shop wont use bells to purchase?


fair shop is 100% tickets. in fact, the majority of tbt events with an event shop use their own currency exclusive to that event to entice participation

now buying secondhand from other users would likely cost bells, but that's another matter


----------



## Frida644 (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m so EXCITED AAAA
Also the back drops looks sooo cute!!! I love it


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 15, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> fair shop is 100% tickets
> 
> now buying secondhand from other users would likely cost bells, but that's another matter


Thank you  This is my first fair


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> So any new collectables that come for the fair in the shop wont use bells to purchase?


Correct! The TBT Fair has a unique currency. It's kind of like going to a fair or an arcade in person: you could have all the money in the world but if you haven't earned enough tickets through playing their games then you can't buy the prizes!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Correct! The TBT Fair has a unique currency. It's kind of like going to a fair or an arcade in person: you could have all the money in the world but if you haven't earned enough tickets through playing their games then you can't buy the prizes!


Thank you I am so looking forward to this


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> you could have all the money in the world but if you haven't earned enough tickets through playing their games then you can't buy the prizes!


but then some places will let you buy outright based on their own ticket conversion rates


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> but then some places will let you buy outright based on their own ticket conversion rates


Then they should be removed from their post as prize booth operator.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Because like many things we do, it took longer than expected. Or maybe that's just me.


It's just you then...

 but yeah backdrops are so purdy, hope they become a more expensive permanent thing sometime.


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 15, 2020)

Amazing update and Tysm for bells  I only have 10 seashells ? Not spent any but maybe not been member long  enough for 20


----------



## sunchild (Aug 15, 2020)

the backdrops are sooo nice!

hope permanent ones are considered at some point!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Amazing update and Tysm for bells  I only have 10 seashells ? Not spent any but maybe not been member long enough for 20


You will receive your two-year anniversary seashells in two weeks time.


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You will receive your two-year anniversary seashells in two weeks time.


Tysm, can’t believe it’s been two years


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Aug 15, 2020)

As someone with the word "starlit" in their username I felt obligated to get the star background!

A bit sad though that it'll only last for the TBT Fair...


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2020)

Just want to mention that we hear the feedback about wishing backdrops were permanent -- those may be considered in the future. Some of you seem confused as to why we would even consider temporary ones, so I want to give a little insight into the thinking.

For one, backdrops are a brand new concept, so we're still not even sure exactly what we want to do with them or how they would be best distributed. Obviously, it would be upsetting if we changed our mind about a backdrop and decided to remove it from everyone who already had it, so it's easier to start with temporary options where they're already limited in nature. Then we don't have to worry about that issue. Consider this a 'test run' of sorts.

Secondly, because you can only equip one at a time and the 'impact' of a backdrop taking over the entire sidebar is obviously far greater than a small collectible square, they're inherently more 'special'. So we have an interest in limiting supply in some way as a result. A temporary nature is one easy way to do this, alongside expensive pricing. Or in another way, a temporary nature is an alternative to very expensive pricing.

Personally, I kind of see backdrops as being similar to animated collectibles in terms of their speciality and wanting to keep them relatively rare. That's just sort of my personal view though -- we really haven't made any definite decisions on backdrops yet, as you can see.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrop idea is just so cool! ❤  They really add pizzazz and offer a lovely aesthetic to complement our collectible lineups~

To the staff, thank you so much for all your hard work and dedication!

Also, yay 75 bells!


----------



## Darcy94x (Aug 15, 2020)

the backdrops are amazing honestly they just give your whole profile bar a whole new life

also looking forward to the fair. Despite moving house in 3 days I’m still gonna try be as active as possible!


----------



## grah (Aug 15, 2020)

FOUR WEEKS AAA HYPE

Also loving the backdrops, super cute idea


----------



## marea (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops are so pretty! I have never seen this feature anywhere before! Very creative idea, guys ❤


----------



## Peter (Aug 15, 2020)

city best backdrop  they all look so cool tho good job dizzy,
& congrats to all the summer build winners !


----------



## niconii (Aug 15, 2020)

So tempted to get one of the back drops but I’m still torn as to what design to choose. ;__;

Anyway, excited for the fair!!


----------



## Trundle (Aug 15, 2020)

So many awesome changes! I was hoping for a way to edit my active collectibles without refreshing the page every time


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

the addition of backdrops ♡ ♡ how cute!
I love how the lunar haze one has such a pretty gold + aqua color scheme (⁎⁍̴̛ᴗ⁍̴̛⁎)


----------



## Holla (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the updates! I never realized I had so many collectibles until now haha xD


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrops are so pretty!

I do wonder would it be at all possible to code some way to preview them with your current avatar+line-up? I kind of don't want to make a purchase if I'm not sure it'll match my look.​


----------



## dino (Aug 15, 2020)

@Vrisnem could i possibly get a check on why i only have 10 seashells, please!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

dino said:


> @Vrisnem could i possibly get a check on why i only have 10 seashells, please!


You registered before the seashell system was introduced, so you received welcome bells (800-900ish) back in March 2014 in place of the first lot of seashells.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2020)

dino said:


> @Vrisnem could i possibly get a check on why i only have 10 seashells, please!


you joined back when welcome bells were still a thing, therefore you only got 10 sheashells for 2 years of membership

note too, it's 10 seashells for 2 years of membership only one time, not 10 seashells for every 2 years you're a member


----------



## biibii (Aug 15, 2020)

cool beans! thanks guys


----------



## dino (Aug 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You registered before the seashell system was introduced, so you received welcome bells (800-900ish) back in March 2014 in place of the first lot of seashells.



oh cool! thank you very much for the explanation  The Complexity of Forum Past eludes my fragile memory


----------



## cornimer (Aug 15, 2020)

The backdrops are GORGEOUS, Dizzy and Laudine outdid themselves


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2020)

Waking up at 7hrs, seeing these backgrounds had me confused.

*Anyways, this update is amazing.*


----------



## Azrael (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops are amazing and I’m having a hard time picking one!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 15, 2020)

I have never felt more beautiful


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 15, 2020)

Hrm, not sure 100% what is accomplished by having the item log and transaction logs separate, but I'm sure I'll find a use for it.

the sidebar backdrops are nice, but for super long posts, can fee like it's not enough... perhaps some way for it to tile or fade into a repeat? not sure. or maybe a separate option to buy a different background color as well (eg blue) so that the blue backdrop can fade into a blue background 

Nice updates overall though!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice update. And I picked out my backdrop pretty easily.

Would be nice to get a custom backdrop collectible, but make it expensive.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 15, 2020)

I hope everyone has fun during the Fair, there’s so much to do and see! A perfect way to spend the next 4 weeks with your friends!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm debating whether to get a backdrop or not, I mean, they're super cool but they expire after 30 days and I want to save up


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m happy that I was able to change my username without saving up 1200 TBT! I definitely not angry with the person who stole Spritzee from me, though...


----------



## Chicha (Aug 15, 2020)

Ahhhh, I love the backdrops!! I wish they could be permanent!!

Thanks for all the updates!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 15, 2020)

I’M VERY EXCITED FOR THIS!! The backdrops are so cool and the bells are always a plus. I’m just mentally preparing for it... I need a few hours


----------



## IonicKarma (Aug 15, 2020)

First fair hype!! I'm so nervouscited ;-;


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Aug 15, 2020)

was too excited for these backdrops i immediately went to purchase  

thanks for the bells!!! also congrats to all our wave 2 winners!!  

looking forward to _*tbt fair* _


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 15, 2020)

I hope that if you guys choose to have backdrops be permanent, we somehow get to keep the ones we already bought on some sort of standby so we don't have to re-purchase them (since they're so expensive yet so temporary [149 bells isn't exactly cheap to a lot of users - I understand these had hard work put into them, but it's still a temporary feature]). I don't really agree with Jeremy's line of logic regarding why they're temporary, so I do hope that you guys add them as a permanent feature after seeing the response (people love them).


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome update! I love the backdrops, but I'm saving up my bells for other things, so I will pass for now. Also, congrats to the wave 2 winners! They all look soo amazing! I'm really excited for the TBT Fair too, so I can't wait! ^o^


----------



## loveclove (Aug 15, 2020)

Yaaay! Tysm for this! Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 15, 2020)

These backdrops are fire, I wonder if they will ever become a permanent feature! (instead of expiring after 30 days)


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 15, 2020)

Omg the backdrops are so pretty! I just wish they weren't temporary, esp since the price rn is a 'low _discounted_ fair price', making it sound like once the fair month is over their prices will go up, esp for somethin that doesn't last forever. Had they did last forever I would totally buy the lunar haze one, I love moon and star things.

The artwork for the backdrops is super pretty Laudine & dizzybone!


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you for the update! I am excited for the Fair tomorrow, and the backdrops are beautiful!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 15, 2020)

ok so the backdrops are new. i saw a bunch of ppl using them and i was like "how long have i been unaware of this"
(they look awesome btw

also dang ididnt realize the fair was that soon.... i hope that weird "guess what this blurry photoshopped image is" game returns


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 15, 2020)

Also is it just me or are inventory pages on other user's profiles broken? if I try to go to page 2 of someone else's collectibles, it just says "No items to display"


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> Also is it just me or are inventory pages on other user's profiles broken? if I try to go to page 2 of someone else's collectibles, it just says "No items to display"


Yeah, the same thing happened to me.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> Also is it just me or are inventory pages on other user's profiles broken? if I try to go to page 2 of someone else's collectibles, it just says "No items to display"





BlushingTokki77 said:


> Yeah, the same thing happened to me.


Thank you both for bringing this up! We've confirmed that there are a few bugs on inventory pages. No immediate fix at the moment, but a known issue that will require a bit of digging. Jeremy will be on the case when he can!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Aug 15, 2020)

Leve the backdrops! Can't wait for the fair to start


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 15, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Thank you both for bringing this up! We've confirmed that there are a few bugs on inventory pages. No immediate fix at the moment, but a known issue that will require a bit of digging. Jeremy will be on the case when he can!



Had a similar problem in which I go to a 2nd page on another user's collectibles and it brings me to the 2nd page of  my own.


----------



## ryuk (Aug 15, 2020)

i’ve been a member since 2014 but only have 10 seashells. i don’t recall ever spending them? idk, i might have. was i supposed to receive more?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> those backdrops loook niice, but I want too many expensive collectibles, sadly


agreed, I'm saving up my tbt for collectibles that I really want *cough* *hot feather* *cough* so I can't just spend my tbt on a theme that will inevitably expire


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

xoons said:


> i’ve been a member since 2014 but only have 10 seashells. i don’t recall ever spending them? idk, i might have. was i supposed to receive more?


You registered before seashells were introduced, which means you weren't eligible for the first instalment of ten seashells because you received 800-900ish welcome bells upon registration instead. You are only entitled to the two-year anniversary seashells, which you have received.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 15, 2020)

These backgrounds are fun


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 15, 2020)

I almost don't even want to buy a backdrop as I'll be so sad when it disappears. 
I look forward to this very much becoming a possible permanent feature... I've wanted something like this for a long time!
(And if possible, this set of backdrops becoming available again !)

Love the updates and excited for the fair! Thank you staff.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 15, 2020)

Yay! I'm super excited for my first fair, and I'm loving these new backdrops 

(and I may or may not have made this post to look at mine )


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 15, 2020)

thank you for the backdrops there look really nice


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the updates and the bells!  Looking forward to the TBT Fair!


----------



## Ossiran (Aug 15, 2020)

Backdrops are cool. Thanks for the bells.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 15, 2020)

would've preferred if the backdrops were permanently owned once bought and you could switch between them, with some just having limited release times during events and such. not personally a fan of paying 100+ tbt for something temporary


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2020)

I can’t be bothered for a profile pic let alone 150tbt for 30 day thing lol what a scam


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 15, 2020)

When can I buy a permanent black backdrop to fit my general mood


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Hoping we get a dark theme soon, these backdrops are neat, but like others have said it sucks that it's not permanent


----------



## Amilee (Aug 15, 2020)

love the backdrops!! ❤ but i also wish there were permanent tbh  
cant wait for the fair! it will be so much fun!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you for the information, it's much appreciated!
Quick question: Do the backdrops just 'appear' after we buy them, or is there something we have to do to get them to show up? Just curious, thank you!  

edit: typo


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2020)

Less is more.
I like to keep it simple, but it's great for those who want more.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 15, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Thank you for the information, it's much appreciated!
> Quick question: Do the backdrops just 'appear' after we buy them, or is there something we have to do to get them to show up? Just curious, thank you!
> 
> edit: typo


I think mine just appeared, but if you go to shop -> inventory you can enable or disable it there!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you, @Mikaiah ! Much appreciated!


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh, cool. Those backdrops are pretty. : o


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I can’t be bothered for a profile pic let alone 150tbt for 30 day thing lol what a scam


I have to agree, while they are pretty cool I absolutely can't see myself investing in one unless they're made permanent. There are other things I want to spend my limited tbt on.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for the updates! The backdrops are cute, too bad they only last for such a short time though


----------



## nammie (Aug 15, 2020)

so excited for the TBT fair!! had a lot of fun participating in previous years, can't wait to see what this year's is like!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2020)

While I also wouldn't really buy something that isn't at least semi-permanent (I make bells super slowly as it is  but that's mainly my fault), I do empathize with what the staff are going for with this one. Backdrops are incredibly beautiful & substantial customization options, so should have some degree of rarity. At the moment, the rarity of having a backdrop is in the "Will I buy something that disappears after 30 days" bit of the buying decision, so they've kind of achieved that, and lots of people have opted in to buying them. At the same time, being so significant, having backdrops be tied to a luck-based restock or something like that just wouldn't be fun for a lot of people. It's really tricky making something that is "rare" but also accessible, and the current way they've gone about it works (off the top of my head, I can't think of any really good alternatives).

All that being said, I LOVE the backdrops. It would be cool if maybe they were subscription/activity based? say you hit some threshold of posts (which bells kinda proxy for already)/participation during an event, you'd unlock backdrops for use at the next event kinda thing. Backdrops are also themed so far, so having them being used only in their specific version of that event makes sense (imagine if we all had tetris backdrops that we re-brought out for this year's fair ), if we could bring back specific ones (with how significant they are) it would look less like we're celebrating what it is we're actually celebrating in that moment.

edit: maybe backdrops could be an alternative to something? so the decision is whether we'll display our lineup (or sig or something else like that) during an event or go full throttle festive and use a themed backdrop for it (I'd 100% do that )


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 15, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> While I also wouldn't really buy something that isn't at least semi-permanent (I make bells super slowly as it is  but that's mainly my fault), I do empathize with what the staff are going for with this one. Backdrops are incredibly beautiful & substantial customization options, so should have some degree of rarity.
> 
> It's really tricky making something that is "rare" but also accessible, and the current way they've gone about it works (off the top of my head, I can't think of any really good alternatives).


How does that make them rare when everyone has the ability to purchase them & then those same people have them expire at the same time?


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2020)

Rare like: it stops everyone from having one out of their own choice. it's not "status symbol" rare (like some collectibles and things are), just rare like: not everyone will opt in to using one because it will expire, and thus not everyone will have one.


----------



## daisyy (Aug 15, 2020)

i'm excited for the fair, woohoo! 
another vote that would love to see post backgrounds become permanent items.

also question: is there a way to unequip the background? for example if i bought it today, but wanted to display it during the month of december for 30 days instead, is that possible? understand it's for 30 days only at this time but was wondering if we are limited to displaying it immediately upon purchase.


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 15, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> Rare like: it stops everyone from having one out of their own choice. it's not "status symbol" rare (like some collectibles and things are), just rare like: not everyone will opt in to using one because it will expire, and thus not everyone will have one.


Gotcha. Doesn't that just make it more uncommon rather than "rare," though?

edit; I think I understand what you're saying. Like, having it be at that price and at an expiration = not everyone will want it at that point, but for those who do choose to spend their bells on it, it makes them feel like they have something valuable?


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for the updates!  The new backgrounds are so pretty but I haven't decided if I want to buy one yet since they aren't permanent.  I'm loving seeing them on other people's profiles, though!


----------



## alv4 (Aug 15, 2020)

Backdrops are amazing!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> Gotcha. Doesn't that just make it more uncommon rather than "rare," though?
> 
> edit; I think I understand what you're saying. Like, having it be at that price and at an expiration = not everyone will want it at that point, but for those who do choose to spend their bells on it, it makes them feel like they have something valuable?



Exactly yeah! They're incredibly beautiful, but I'd go broke quick if I used them for every event


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i'm excited for the fair, woohoo!
> another vote that would love to see post backgrounds become permanent items.
> 
> also question: is there a way to unequip the background? for example if i bought it today, but wanted to display it during the month of december for 30 days instead, is that possible? understand it's for 30 days only at this time but was wondering if we are limited to displaying it immediately upon purchase.



You can deactivate it whenever you want, but the expiry timer is simply based on your purchase date. So no, during December wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 15, 2020)

I like all the new stuff being added to make these forums more lively.


----------



## JollyOli (Aug 16, 2020)

I can’t waittttt - I hope there’s a poetry contest and villager design again!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm so excited for the fair! I had such a blast with 2017's fair, so I have no doubt this one will be great!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe I would be excited for the fair if it happened a year or two ago...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2020)

Yesss this is so good, hopefully the backgrounds will become a permanent feature later!


----------



## r a t (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m so in love with the backdrops, they’re all gorgeous but I had to go with the starry one <3 The colour choices remind me of Van Gogh!!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slightly later than promised, but the Summer Build Event rewards have now been distributed!


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you Staff for running these events and for the awesome shell collectibles!  I’m absolutely hyped for the fair!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

I expect it to be tonight, as most events like these usually do. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Will the seashells be sent to our accounts at a later date? Have not received mine yet!


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Will the seashells be sent to our accounts at a later date? Have not received mine yet!




If you are referring to our seashell currency you were not due to receive any. You have received your welcome seashells and two-year anniversary seashells already. 

If you are referring to the Blue Summer Shell from the TBT Summer Build event, you are down as having only participated in Wave 2 so were not eligible for the collectible. If you think this is a mistake then please make a thread in Contact the Staff and we can look into it further for you.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 16, 2020)

Aaaaa the fair is soon! I cant waittttt! I love the background, but I also wish that they were permanent.


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you are referring to our seashell currency you were not due to receive any. You have received your welcome seashells and two-year anniversary seashells already.
> 
> If you are referring to the Blue Summer Shell from the TBT Summer Build event, you are down as having only participated in Wave 2 so were not eligible for the collectible. If you think this is a mistake then please make a thread in Contact the Staff and we can look into it further for you.


Ah I see. I was just wondering since the opening post mentioned 10 shells but I only have 7 and don't remember ever spending any! But I may have used some back in 2017-2018. Not entirely sure, haha


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2020)

Much thanks staff very pretty collectible!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Ah I see. I was just wondering since the opening post mentioned 10 shells but I only have 7 and don't remember ever spending any! But I may have used some back in 2017-2018. Not entirely sure, haha


We only distribute them in lots of ten so yes you would have spent them at some point.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

When does the fair start? It's August 16, does it have a specific time?


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 16, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> When does the fair start? It's August 16, does it have a specific time?





Mairmalade said:


> It hasn't started yet but will be starting later today. No one has missed it!


----------



## Megan. (Aug 16, 2020)

Looking forward to the TBT Fair!


----------



## Nougat (Aug 16, 2020)

Yay, thanks for the blue shell and the tbt!


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 16, 2020)

What would be a fair time to start the festivities


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 16, 2020)

I am looking forward to the   fair!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2020)

Hopefully, soon. <3


----------



## loveclove (Aug 16, 2020)

Checking the forum every couple of min waiting for it lol


Antonio said:


> Hopefully, soon. <3


----------



## seliph (Aug 16, 2020)

does "later today" mean at night or just... At A Later Time


----------



## Nougat (Aug 16, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> What would be a fair time to start the festivities


In all fairness, it's not even noon yet in Vancouver..


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 16, 2020)

It’s nearly 8 pm in the UK


----------



## Nougat (Aug 16, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> It’s nearly 8 pm in the UK


I know.. I think we'll be discovering the fair tomorrow morning with a nice cup of coffee, which isn't too bad either!


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nougat said:


> I know.. I think we'll be discovering the fair tomorrow morning with a nice cup of coffee, which isn't too bad either!


that does not sound too bad,


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 16, 2020)

Nougat said:


> I know.. I think we'll be discovering the fair tomorrow morning with a nice cup of coffee, which isn't too bad either!


Monday tomorrow so at work  will have to play catch up later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

it's 3:06pm here, if I had to guess I would say the fair will start around 8pm my time.

unfortunately that means that our bois over in Europe might miss it unless they stay up late :c


----------



## Celinalia (Aug 16, 2020)

aw man it's already 9:13pm here in germany


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Rosetti said:


> I’m so in love with the backdrops, they’re all gorgeous but I had to go with the starry one <3 The colour choices remind me of Van Gogh!!


yes <3 might get it too

also your pfp is perfect <3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> it's 3:06pm here, if I had to guess I would say the fair will start around 8pm my time.
> 
> unfortunately that means that our bois over in Europe might miss it unless they stay up late :c


yeah though it had never been EU friendly lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2020)

Can you guys unban me please for trivia and stuff in discord? Even if it’s just temp role for just those channels.
Don’t wanna miss out guys ))) love u


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't wait to start planning lineups for the new collectibles


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

very very soon
Probably


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

It's 4pm fair when


----------



## LilD (Aug 16, 2020)

Very soon, under construction 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

Bye wands


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2020)

LilD said:


> Very soon, under construction
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> ...



I noticed that too. Is this a glitch, or are they confiscated?


----------



## LilD (Aug 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I noticed that too. Is this a glitch, or are they confiscated?


Under construction. Just disappeared until the Faire


----------



## grah (Aug 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I noticed that too. Is this a glitch, or are they confiscated?


There's a notice at the top of the homepage that says it's fair prep & don't worry


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

Are wands making a comeback 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

ooo and feathers!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I had enough tickets to buy a star wand but they sold out too quickly and I settled for a flower wand and something else that year  I hope this year I can finally get the star wand to be yellow and match my blue and yellow thing


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 16, 2020)

Don’t be shy Justin, make more of my collectibles disappear


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

My collectibles were untouched.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Don’t be shy Justin, make more of my collectibles disappear


   
Luckily, none of mine disappeared.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 16, 2020)

I only had a few disappear lol

Like 2


----------



## oak (Aug 16, 2020)

None of my collectables were expensive enough to disappear haha


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2020)

checking if they are gone

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

nope


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2020)

I FORGOT TO COMMENT BUT THESE BACKDROPS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL TY


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2020)

tfw i notice that my 2017 fair patch is gone


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 16, 2020)

yall we have tickets showing now
h y p e


----------



## Corrie (Aug 16, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> yall we have tickets showing now
> h y p e


SO excited!!

I've been refreshing here every once in a while to see if the fair has started yet. Nothing yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## marshallows (Aug 16, 2020)

so many people are online rn 
we're all just refreshing to see if the fair has already started. gonna be my first since register date so *inhales all the possibilities*


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 16, 2020)

Literally I am playing a game and refreshing after every match


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2020)

Tickets are back ahhhhh

Edit: My Fresh Feather is gone


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 16, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Literally I am playing a game and refreshing after every match


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

The tickets on our sidebar. We're so close.

Also none of my items on my sidebar are gone, ok.


----------



## LilD (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm ready for the festivities!


----------



## grah (Aug 16, 2020)

hype hype hype


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 16, 2020)

TBT Fair hype is just like Nintendo Direct hype, just without the inevitable disappointment.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> TBT Fair hype is just like Nintendo Direct hype, just without the inevitable disappointment.


I actually laughed at this, thank you lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> TBT Fair hype is just like Nintendo Direct hype, just without the inevitable disappointment.


Nintendo Directs are the perfect definition of beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

jump on the hypetrain


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

Is anyone else hyped about potentially seeing the first new header change since the move to xenforo 

edit: nvm there were a few before I believe, but if there is one for this it's gonna be the best one yet!


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 16, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> TBT Fair hype is just like Nintendo Direct hype, just without the inevitable disappointment.


Mirrors.

That is all.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

oi mods when does the fair drop


----------



## marshallows (Aug 16, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Mirrors.
> 
> That is all.



honestly i always see everyone talking about how much of a nightmare this was from past fairs but i'm not sure whether to feel lucky i didn't experience it or feel curious about how bad it really was


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Mirrors.
> 
> That is all.


Ahh, remember when I got a hot streak of 5 mirrors correct except for the 6th and bonus ones because the 6th was too hard and I didn't care about guessing on the bonus ones because I got the Tetris Collectible from the Picture contest thingamajigger during the last fair?

Good times.


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

marshallows said:


> honestly i always see everyone talking about how much of a nightmare this was from past fairs but i'm not sure whether to feel lucky i didn't experience it or feel curious about how bad it really was



They can be nightmarishly difficult not gonna lie, but they're also super fun to look at once they reveal the answer and go "I see what you did there now" (though, tbh, the ganondorf one from a few years ago I believe, even when I saw the original photo I still couldn't gather where ganondorf was in the new one   )


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m just going to sleep while the festivities are going on. Maybe I’ll have a dream that I am earning more tickets and buying collectibles.

Snow and Ice (my pillows) will really love the theme of the TBT Fair, for that they are pillows.


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh hey I just thought of a great animated collectible for this fair if it is dreams: the gyroid that spews out essential oils in the dream suite (animated mist coming out of it)


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oi mods when does the fair drop


Soon™


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 16, 2020)

I’ve been checking all morning to see if the fair is on yet. I’m on my way to work now and I’m still checking every few minutes. I don’t know what to expect I’m so excited tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2020)

Pillows have fun too

I bet every pillow would love this year’s TBT Fair, not just the humans that use TBT.


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

I bet I should've got mario kart 8 deluxe on sale when I had the chance


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 16, 2020)

Hehehehehe new aesthetic


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 16, 2020)

Soon for real this time. Start refreshing!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Soon for real this time. Start refreshing!


Soon....


----------



## marshallows (Aug 16, 2020)

IT'S HERE BOIS


----------



## Mick (Aug 16, 2020)

It's so pretty!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

And here I was thinking that it was the day through evening through night cycle thing returning, but nope. Yay!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Aug 17, 2020)

The backdrops are pretty!


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 17, 2020)

This is so awesome. The Forums look really pretty with all these designs.


----------



## ShadowplayzYT (Aug 19, 2020)

man I don’t have a switch but the backgrounds are so cute


----------



## JoJoCan (Sep 13, 2020)

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
Sorry, this redemption code is invalid or expired.

_I can't claim the free 75 bells _


----------

